# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  Во что играем на работе?:)

## Stych

Интересно бы узнать кто во что играет на работе? У нас то например как в школе)) Один принес через неделю все "заболели". Чего только не было. Помню начинали с dx-boll, в первый еще гамали.)) А потом понеслась - Зумы всяких видов и т.д.)) Конечно классика жанра - косынка, её ничем не убьешь)) Я сейчас на работе в свободное от работы время)) (каламбур) в Веселую ферму 2 бывает поигрываю)) Ни че так прикольная гама.:-)

----------


## Sanych

У нас похожая ситуация. Косынка, Червы из стандартного набора. Покер из кубиков был, пропал куда-то. В Русскую рыбалку отыграли отыграли не плохо. Счас рыбалок штуки 3 или 4 разных стоит. Последнее время все рубятся в Puzzle Quest. Игра из серии "Собери тройку", но сделана под RPG. Очень интересная штука. Ну и ещё бильярд время от времени. По размеру мал, но по качеству один из лучших ИМХО.

----------


## Stych

Sanych, скачал на днях  Russkaya.Rybalka.2.2009.PC. Весит 150 метров. Если интересно могу залить на какойнить обменник. Очень такая, знаешь навороченная игра, можно дом купить, машину, короче настоящий симулятор))

----------


## Akasey

а я подсел на Курей (Морхухн). есть вроде  свеженькая версия, прикольная. могу скинуть

----------


## Sanych

> Sanych, скачал на днях  Russkaya.Rybalka.2.2009.PC. Весит 150 метров. Если интересно могу залить на какойнить обменник. Очень такая, знаешь навороченная игра, можно дом купить, машину, короче настоящий симулятор))


Мне не понравилась именно 2.0 Перемудрили с репутацией. А вообще Русская Рыбалка мой любимый симулятор. Играю в 1.6

----------


## Akasey

Герои 3.58, хорошо что сворачиваются быстро, а то попалился б не раз

----------


## GRAF

На работе надо работать, работать, работать, ну......иногда можно с кем во что нибудь по сеточке.....,а вообще-то работать, работать и еще раз работать!

----------


## Vanya

а ни во что не играю) аська - всё моё развлечение =) а, ну вот сплю ещё иногда,тож развлечение)))

----------


## BiZ111

марио

----------


## Pasha_49

Аська на мобилке. На работе компа нету.

----------


## Irina

Zuma

----------


## Alex

Когда работал - пасьянс

----------


## Asteriks

Я писала, что не играю ни на работе, ни дома? Вот такая правильная особа.

----------


## BiZ111

рисую через Паскаль, делаю истер эгзы в Си++ - для меня это игра вне дома. Дома нормальные игры есть, где можно поиграть одному погрузившись в любой мир

----------


## vova230

Может у кого есть объемный тетрис? Раньше была такая игрушка с объемными фигурками.

----------


## Sanych

У меня точно нету

----------


## Akasey

*vova230*, у меня на телефоне был, правда я его удалил уже.

На работе разлаживаю паука на две масти (в свободное время)

----------


## vova230

Паука и я в две масти могу. А в тетрис сестра хотела поиграться.

----------


## Akasey

паука и мы в две, в три попробовал там один, так мы его обсмеяли за результат

----------


## vova230

У нас на работе есть один такой что паука в четыре запросто раскладывает.

----------


## .29

А мы на работе работаем. Такие дела.

----------


## vova230

от работы можно и ноги протянуть.

----------


## dartwader

се больше в последнее время борюсь с привычкой играть на работе - реально много времени забирает. Иногда только в перерывах играю на телефоне или планшете в бесплатные автоматы в мобильной версии. Неплохая разминка для мозгов, так как эти игры скорее логические, чем азартные и для того, что бы выбить максимум очков нужно сначала выбрать правильную тактику, потом в игре вносить изменения, продумывать ставки и так далее. Самое главное - игру на аппарате можно прекратить в любой момент, не то, что некоторые онлайн-игры.

----------

